# I Need a New Distributor



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Guys
i need a new distributor
Does anyone have a good recommendation which distributor is the best for a Stock 400 ci 1973 Pontiac Engine is
Engine Cast Number: 481988

Thanks for information from you


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Mr.409 said:


> Hello Guys
> i need a new distributor
> Does anyone have a good recommendation which distributor is the best for a Stock 400 ci 1973 Pontiac Engine is
> Engine Cast Number: 481988
> ...


If you wanna upgrade to a big cap HEI, the DUI brand is said to be the best. But they're just over $300, from Summit. Summit also sells some cheaper brands, such as Pertronix. 

Some like to use a stock type points dist, but install a Pertronix Ignitor elec unit in place of the points. But, some badmouth the Ignitor units. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...OBknC1EQMC_FB_D7e905DXBN47szd874aAiDQEALw_wcB

Lots of Pontiac guys say that a properly set up & tuned factory points type distributor is plenty good, and more reliable than any aftermarket dist. Back in the 20th century, I used upgraded factory points dist in all my drag cars, and most of the street cars. They worked just fine. They worked good in most all the old Musclecars. i won quite a few races before the HEI came out. Didn't see any reason to switch. My last bracket car came with an HEI. It ran good, so I still use it.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Mr.409 said:


> Hello Guys
> i need a new distributor
> Does anyone have a good recommendation which distributor is the best for a Stock 400 ci 1973 Pontiac Engine is
> Engine Cast Number: 481988
> ...


If you wanna upgrade to a big cap HEI, the DUI brand is said to be the best. But they're just over $300, from Summit. 

Lots of Pontiac guys say that a properly set up & tuned factory points type distributor is plenty good, and more reliable than any aftermarket dist. Back in the 20th century, I used upgraded factory points dist in all my drag cars, and most of the street cars. They worked just fine. They worked good in most all the old Musclecars. i won quite a few races before the HEI came out. Didn't see any reason to switch. My last bracket car came with an HEI. It ran good, so I still use it.

If your car is running a points type dist, & you swith over to an HEI, keep in mind that you can't use the resistor wire that goes to the coil. The HEI must have a wire with a full 12 volts--no resistor.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The problem with the DUI distributor is their wires don't fit the 400.
100 bucks is a lot of money for a set of wires that are too short.
I don't see how they can be the best when their wire set is sub par.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Goat Roper said:


> The problem with the DUI distributor is their wires don't fit the 400.
> 100 bucks is a lot of money for a set of wires that are too short.
> I don't see how they can be the best when their wire set is sub par.


Don't think wires come with a DUI HEI. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/dui-51720bl/overview/make/pontiac

I'd buy good Accel or Taylor wires, in a universal set, so I could cut the wires to the length I want.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/tay-70655/overview/

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/acc-8022acc


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The wires don't come with it, the set they make for the Pontiac 400 doesn't fit.
Your idea to make a set from universal is probably the way to go especially with A/C since #2 takes a straight boot.
My goat ran great with the Mallory Unilite but the module took a dump so I swapped it out with the stock unit with a Pertronix and now it runs like crap.
The problem with the Mallory is that it is photo optic instead of magnetic.
Over 100 bucks for the replacement module when the optos are a few cents each.
Of course they pour it as a solid block so you cannot just replace the optos.
Tossed that POS in the recycle bin since it would be 250 bucks for a replacement and a spare module.
Less than 200 miles on this distributor and I don't plan on replacing the module every 200 miles.
:/


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> The wires don't come with it, the set they make for the Pontiac 400 doesn't fit.
> Your idea to make a set from universal is probably the way to go especially with A/C since #2 takes a straight boot.
> My goat ran great with the Mallory Unilite but the module took a dump so I swapped it out with the stock unit with a Pertronix and now it runs like crap.
> The problem with the Mallory is that it is photo optic instead of magnetic.
> ...



That's why I love points, simple and cheap. I don't race so I don't need the high performance. that being said I keep a set in the glove compartment just in case.


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

does anyone have an opinion for this part
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HEI-Distri...ontiac&hash=item25e04715bc:g:cSEAAOSw3RhZxqwy


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

deanhickey said:


> That's why I love points, simple and cheap. I don't race so I don't need the high performance. that being said I keep a set in the glove compartment just in case.


That is the next thing to try, remove the Pertronix and reinstall points.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm running and have been running the stock points distributors in both my GTO's for nearly 40 years now with no issues. My advice would be to convert your original back to points or buy a decent used stock unit, bolt it in, and go. But then, I like to do things the easy way.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Mr.409 said:


> does anyone have an opinion for this part
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/HEI-Distri...ontiac&hash=item25e04715bc:g:cSEAAOSw3RhZxqwy


Yeah, that's cheap Chinese stuff. There are lots of those dist for less than $50 on Ebay. But, I've actually read where some guys said they worked OK, if you replace to module with a good one. They've worked for some, but not for others. 

Summit has the HEI in several price ranges. The DUI is said to be the best, & the Pertronix next best. Not sure about the rest.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/pnx-d1202/overview/make/pontiac

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/pro-66953/overview/make/pontiac

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-850007/overview/make/pontiac

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...g.com/parts/aaz-84-1891/overview/make/pontiac

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/aaz-84-1891/overview/make/pontiac

Here's that Cardone a little cheaper on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Cardone-Select-84-1891-Distributor-Electronic/dp/B008TG4WTM#customerReviews


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

I have '69 with a stock disributor with pertronix, runs like a dream. Seems like added performance since Pertronix install, highly recommend.

Joe


----------



## Onebrokegoat (Sep 27, 2018)

No one else runs a MSD pro billet Ready to Run and blaster coil? Absolutely zero problems out of mine. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/msd-8528


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Well after installing points it ran but not well so I took bigD's advice and went with a DUI distributor and a set of LiveWires from Summit and set the plug gap at 50.
Initial run last night, no timing light just by ear and the increase in power is *substantial *as in light the tire going into 2nd.
The LiveWires are numbered but since #8 is too short that goes out the window once you start changing them around.
#1 is still too long so they haven't figured out the proper length set for the Pontiac 400.
10 MM diameter so forget the stock wire holders they are too fat and too short to use them.
Other than that I am impressed with the performance and will play with the timing later today.


----------

